# AC/DC Beer



## mosto (24/9/15)

Not holding out any great hopes for the flavour of this beer, but will probably grab some even if just to add to my bottle/can collection that I plan on displaying when I finally get around to converting my garage into a man cave.

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/acdc-to-launch-beer/


----------



## fishingbrad (24/9/15)

I'm actually looking forward to this. German Lager, can't be all bad. Has to be better than the wine they brought out a couple year back. But as I live in the Nanny state, my Aldi won't stock it.


----------



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

Looks like it may just be a rebadged Carlsberg.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/15)

fishingbrad said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this. German Lager, can't be all bad. Has to be better than the wine they brought out a couple year back. But as I live in the Nanny state, my Aldi won't stock it.


if you're in Brisbane you can get Aldi liquor delivered for $7. I've done it before when they had Leffe Brune for a good price. :beerbang: 
http://www.aldiliquor.com.au/about/delivery


----------



## fishingbrad (24/9/15)

Thanks Liam. I had no idea that was available.


----------



## Dave70 (24/9/15)

mosto said:


> *Not holding out any great hopes for the flavour of this beer*, but will probably grab some even if just to add to my bottle/can collection that I plan on displaying when I finally get around to converting my garage into a man cave.
> 
> http://www.beerandbrewer.com/acdc-to-launch-beer/


*Available in either a 568ml can for $2.99 or a 5L keg with integrated beer tap for $24.99 *

​It would have to be appalling for me to feel cheated at that price I must admit.

​Certainly worth putting a few slabs under the house but. You never know.

Shit beer. Now a collectible. 

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/exmouth/collectables/homer-simpson-s-duff-beer-for-sale/1089240133


----------



## mwd (24/9/15)

Should really be Newcastle Brown with an Ozzie accent. 

Cannot be any worse than that other high selling KISS lager beer. The beer that makes Bud Light seem like a nectar.


----------



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> *Available in either a 568ml can for $2.99 or a 5L keg with integrated beer tap for $24.99 *
> 
> ​It would have to be appalling for me to feel cheated at that price I must admit.
> 
> ...


Tell him he's dreamin'


----------



## Dave70 (24/9/15)

roastin said:


> Tell him he's dreamin'


Not as much as this guy. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/201432055699?limghlpsr=true&hlpht=true&ul_noapp=true&hlpv=2&chn=ps&lpid=107&ops=true&viphx=1


----------



## spog (24/9/15)

fishingbrad said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this. German Lager, can't be all bad. Has to be better than the wine they brought out a couple year back. But as I live in the Nanny state, my Aldi won't stock it.


Read about this on the Shout website,sadly not available in S A.


----------



## TSMill (24/9/15)

I got nothing but a glass of foam. Probably because I shook it all night long.


----------



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

All I got was a whole lot of Rosie, but if you want you can have a drink on me,


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/15)

Come on Brisbaneites, Tweed heads is a suburb of the SEQ Megalopolis.
Get in ya cars.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/15)

I'd use a lot more than $7 of fuel driving to tweed & back m8


----------



## Bribie G (25/9/15)

Not to mention the Gateway tolls.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/15)

Not to mention my time which is much more valuable!


----------



## Coodgee (25/9/15)

roastin said:


> Looks like it may just be a rebadged Carlsberg.


but it's been blessed by the devil! \m/


----------



## Bribie G (25/9/15)

Coodgee said:


> but it's been blessed by the devil! \m/


Nein, Carlsberg ist in Dänemark, Karlsberg ist in Bayern.


ähnlichen Namen , aber anderen Land.


----------



## Coodgee (25/9/15)

No matter. The devil works in Germany, The devil works in Denmark. Rumour has it Angus young doesn't eat and gets his sustenance from Satan himself!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)

Ironically, Angus is and always has been a teetotaler


----------



## Rocker1986 (25/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/exmouth/collectables/homer-simpson-s-duff-beer-for-sale/1089240133


Who the **** would pay $2000 for something you can buy in Dan Murphy's for about $60 or whatever it is? :lol: :lol:

If they still stock it anyway.


----------



## Diggs (25/9/15)

The wine was rubbish.


----------



## Florian (25/9/15)

Bribie G said:


> Come on Brisbaneites, Tweed heads is a suburb of the SEQ Megalopolis.
> Get in ya cars.


Thanks for the reminder Bribie, forgot about that.
Heading down that way with the family soon, will fill the car with Flensburger Pilsnener (hoping they have it in stock) on the way there and on the way back.
Can't order that stuff online unfortunately.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)




----------



## roastinrich (25/9/15)

tasting notes should read "the smell of acrid smoke and horses breath"


----------



## Bridgey23 (25/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ironmaiden beer.jpg


Now that is cool. I want!
Gives me good idea for some beer labels[emoji4]


----------

